# (a photo of a smoke in a squat)



## Earthbound Angel (Jan 13, 2014)

found this on tumbblr. (testing file upload)







Anyone else find any cool pictures or taken cool pictures of squats?


----------



## Tude (Jan 13, 2014)

hehe looks like someone used that wall as a punching bag!


----------



## Odin (Jan 13, 2014)

I wonder if someone or some... people were slamming them selves or each other into those walls...from the look of the impacts you have pretty symmetrical damage except on the top part for a couple of the damaged areas... where there could have been a persons head that made the smaller dents up top...

that or someone got sledgehammer happy...


----------

